
Immune Boosting - davidabcd
What foods we should eat to boost our immune system to protect covid-19?
======
hourislate
Take Vitamin D,C and a Zinc Supplement. You will want to take Vitamin D with
fat since it is fat soluble.

Don't over do it on the D, take the C every 4 hours since you body can only
absorb so much every few hours and the rest is waste. The Zinc is important
since it typically will help fight a virus.

Most of not all folks are deficient in the Vitamins and Minerals I listed.

Other than that eat a diet rich in nutrition and try to exercise.

------
lmilcin
You can't "boost" your immune system.

The best thing you can do is to not hamper it. Eat varied diet, ensure you get
sane proportions of basic nutrients and make sure to support your gut
bacteria.

Don't poison yourself with crap food. Stay away from sugar and alcohol.

Try to maintain your aerobic capacity even if you stay at home. When push
comes to shove this additional capacity might make it easier for you to
survive.

